

Do most employees at technology companies subtract value rather than add it? - rock57
http://www.quora.com/Do-most-employees-at-technology-companies-subtract-value-rather-than-add-it/answer/Dima-Korolev?share=1

======
PaulHoule
One problem is that it isn't clear what category workers are in.

